# Dmaa



## Steamboat (Mar 16, 2015)

I'm a big stim guy, especially DMAA. Does anybody know of any sources or suppliers for legit reputable DMAA? I know there are a few thermos left out there that contain small amounts of DMAA, but I'm looking for a stronger concentration. Thx, any feedback is appreciated.


----------



## #TheMatrix (Mar 16, 2015)

I thought this was an information post...
But. 

Ill wait on experiences and use replies


----------



## johnnyBALLZ (Mar 16, 2015)

Don't have a source for DMAA but I can tell you what NOT to get..  Jack'd up is supposed to be a copy of jack3d..   It's not, five scoops and I got absolutely nothing from it, did taste good though..   Advertised as having DMAA and it did not..  I doubt it even had caffeine in it.


----------



## Shane1974 (Mar 16, 2015)

Get Lipodrene (the old formula). It has about 3 times as much DMAA as the original Jak3d. You'll have to do some digging online, but you can still find it. Try Supplement Warehouse.


----------



## Iron1 (Mar 16, 2015)

It used to be for sale in bulk quantities from http://www.nutrivitashop.com/ but it looks like they took it down.


----------



## Steamboat (Mar 16, 2015)

Thx bros,I did some research, I found some raw suppliers, but I'm not sure how reputable they are. Shane1974, thx, I looked at all the remaining thermos left and you nailed it with the Lipodrene, I appreciate it bro.


----------



## grizzldsealpoacher (Mar 16, 2015)

that stuff makes me so sick idk y I have to avoid it at all costs. I drank a orange pwo with high concentration of it cant remember which , I projectile vomited 20min later , its ruined all orange flavored drinks for me just the smell brings back the feeling


----------



## #TheMatrix (Mar 17, 2015)

I still wish spongy would write up a usage n doses for dmaa...
When i was looking to make my own pwo...i stocked up on 98pure dmaa in the triple numbers


----------



## Steamboat (Mar 17, 2015)

I'm contemplating making my own thermo, with a higher concentration of the DMAA content than the proprietary blends provide without getting all the extra caffeine and ephedra, which IMO is what contributes to "crashing", or coming down horrible feeling.


----------



## Shane1974 (Mar 17, 2015)

Steamboat said:


> I'm contemplating making my own thermo, with a higher concentration of the DMAA content than the proprietary blends provide without getting all the extra caffeine and ephedra, which IMO is what contributes to "crashing", or coming down horrible feeling.



I don't know, bro...DMAA just isn't the same without stacking AT LEAST 200 mg of caffeine with it. Weak as water.


----------



## #TheMatrix (Mar 18, 2015)

Steamboat said:


> I'm contemplating making my own thermo, with a higher concentration of the DMAA content than the proprietary blends provide without getting all the extra caffeine and ephedra, which IMO is what contributes to "crashing", or coming down horrible feeling.



I would highly advise agaisnt this. As someone who has mistakenly taken a wrong dose. My product came with a micro scooper for dosing. Once i ****ed up and took about half a gram of it and felt like death.  Worse feeling ever. I mean the most horrible feeling.


----------



## Spongy (Mar 18, 2015)

#TheMatrix said:


> I still wish spongy would write up a usage n doses for dmaa...
> When i was looking to make my own pwo...i stocked up on 98pure dmaa in the triple numbers



We should have a contest where you guess a number between 1 and 1000 and if you get it right I will write up an informative post on dmaa and dosing


----------



## PillarofBalance (Mar 18, 2015)

Spongy said:


> We should have a contest where you guess a number between 1 and 1000 and if you get it right I will write up an informative post on dmaa and dosing


69

Get writing bitch


----------



## MrRippedZilla (Mar 18, 2015)

I love dmaa.

I still have some powder left over from the link Ron gave - I usually add 30mg to my preworkout stack of ephedrine, caffeine & tyrosine. 
It makes me feel like a god


----------



## #TheMatrix (Mar 18, 2015)

Spongy said:


> We should have a contest where you guess a number between 1 and 1000 and if you get it right I will write up an informative post on dmaa and dosing



237

This looks promising.


----------



## Spongy (Mar 18, 2015)

PillarofBalance said:


> 69
> 
> Get writing bitch



Goddammit.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Mar 18, 2015)

MrRippedZilla said:


> I love dmaa.
> 
> I still have some powder left over from the link Ron gave - I usually add 30mg to my preworkout stack of ephedrine, caffeine & tyrosine.
> It makes me feel like a god


What's the tyrosine doing for you?


----------



## MrRippedZilla (Mar 18, 2015)

PillarofBalance said:


> What's the tyrosine doing for you?



Its mainly to prevent the stimulant effect of the EC stack from disappearing if I happen, for whatever reason, to be using it for a continuous period of time.

Tyrosine is a precursor to catecholamine and therefore enhances the production of norepinephrine. 
The body tends to downregulate  catecholamine release when the EC stack is used chronically, which is why the "buzz" and appetite suppressing effects tend to go away.
Tyrosine helps bring these back.

Of course I could make the preworkout even stronger by adding some fast acting sugar to it - this will increase insulin to drive SNS output and, combined with the ec/dmaa/tyrosine mix, would increase the effectiveness of the whole thing.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Mar 18, 2015)

MrRippedZilla said:


> Its mainly to prevent the stimulant effect of the EC stack from disappearing if I happen, for whatever reason, to be using it for a continuous period of time.
> 
> Tyrosine is a precursor to catecholamine and therefore enhances the production of norepinephrine.
> The body tends to downregulate  catecholamine release when the EC stack is used chronically, which is why the "buzz" and appetite suppressing effects tend to go away.
> ...


That's great info thanks! My wife will appreciate it lol


----------

